# Grille/dash/deck lights



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 2, 2011)

Heres the deal, I run on an ambulance and have finally became of age to join the local VFD. I already have a whelen single blue led dash light as well as an older cadet, But now i want grille and deck lights, SO i want some specific suggestions, theyre either going in a '94 toyota tercel, or a '98 jeep grand cherokee, so if anyone has specific placement ideas or suggestions for brands etc let me know, Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigDogg795 (Jan 2, 2011)

I know I'm new to this forum, but I'll simply state this: Whatever you put on your vehicle has to been within the confines of the laws of your state.

That said? Some LIN4 or TIR3 grill lights sync'ed up looks really good IMHO...


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 2, 2011)

TIR3's would look nice  i was kindof leaning towards strobes but theyre impossible to find now. so what about deck of the toyota or rear window of the jeep? Keep in mind i already have one dash light


----------



## BigDogg795 (Jan 2, 2011)

Honestly? Tir3's are probably cheaper than most strobes.  You can pick up a set of dual talons for like $125 a piece off the net (refurb but works fine).

It's nice that they are syncable as well; R/R or R/B or B/B, whatever you're looking for, it'll look good on either vehicle.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 2, 2011)

A better question is why do you want to put the lights on your vehicle.  They don't improve response times, simply encourage those in our ranks who have them to drive in a risky manner and possibly make the person driving the vehicle look like a huge tool.  You're better off spending the money you would spend on the lights on attending a conference where you'll get something that will actually benefit the patient: knowledge.


----------



## rwik123 (Jan 2, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> A better question is why do you want to put the lights on your vehicle.  They don't improve response times, simply encourage those in our ranks who have them to drive in a risky manner and possibly make the person driving the vehicle look like a huge tool.  You're better off spending the money you would spend on the lights on attending a conference where you'll get something that will actually benefit the patient: knowledge.



Why wouldn't you want to? I am on your side of the argument, but there is an overriding cool factor in play here. 

And btw, your personal vehicle insurance will most likely not cover you if you get in an accident while responding with lights and sirens. You need emergency insurance that I believe can be attained through your department.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 2, 2011)

> Why wouldn't you want to? I am on your side of the argument, but there is an overriding cool factor in play here.



There's also an overriding cool factor with the parties that generally happen at conferences....and those won't get you labeled a "Ricky Rescue"/"Whacker"/"Wanker"/"Tool"/"Wannabe".   



> You need emergency insurance that I believe can be attained through your department.



Not at any department I have ever seen.  Usually it's "You're on your own with that one, Sparky".  Many departments are seriously discouraging POV responses, especially under lights, because of the risk involved and the fact that most of the people doing it are fairly young (immature) and of questionable judgment.


----------



## Icenine (Jan 3, 2011)

I have THESE in the running lights and reverse lights.  

They do exactly what I need.  I don't personally think that grille lights are as effective, YMMV.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 3, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> A better question is why do you want to put the lights on your vehicle.  They don't improve response times, simply encourage those in our ranks who have them to drive in a risky manner and possibly make the person driving the vehicle look like a huge tool.  You're better off spending the money you would spend on the lights on attending a conference where you'll get something that will actually benefit the patient: knowledge.



its not for response times. Theyre for visibility at night, or early morning. With my ambulance company if we get paged second crew call, ill usually go right to the scene as, we use i am responding, so the arriving crew would know whos going, with the FD many calls are in very badly marked houses so if i happen to make scene beofre the trucks they will see my lights and know where to go, and visibility on accident scenes., and we dont need insurance


----------



## Hockey (Jan 3, 2011)

C.T.E.M.R. said:


> its not for response times. Theyre for visibility at night, or early morning. With my ambulance company if we get paged second crew call, ill usually go right to the scene as, we use i am responding, so the arriving crew would know whos going, with the FD many calls are in very badly marked houses so if i happen to make scene beofre the trucks they will see my lights and know where to go, and visibility on accident scenes.,



Let me get this straight.  Second crew call, you go right to the scene.  But you're going to be the second crew.  But you're going to beat them and set up your lights so the arriving crew (primary) will know where you're at.

Admit it, you just want lights to be cool.  Its okay 



C.T.E.M.R. said:


> *and we dont need insurance*



Wait...what????????? 

Better options than lights.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 3, 2011)

Lights on scene for FD, ambulance knows how to use their gps, and yes ill admit theyre going to look cool, so i have to say something that makes at least a little sense to justify them!  and i meant theres no insurance to run lights, because it my but if anything happens while theyre in use, been many discussions between alot of the people i work with.


----------



## clibb (Jan 3, 2011)

You're going to put lights on a '94 Tercel? I would highly recommend putting them on the Jeep since the Jeep is also an off-road vehicle. 
How many people live in the town you're in?


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 3, 2011)

> Second crew call, you go right to the scene. But you're going to be the second crew. But you're going to beat them and set up your lights so the arriving crew (primary) will know where you're at.



That works great right up until everyone shows up at the scene and forgets to bring the ambulance.  Trust me....I've seen it happen before. 



> and i meant theres no insurance to run lights, because it my but if anything happens while theyre in use, been many discussions between alot of the people i work with.



Seriously....chuck a road flare out into the road to mark the driveway of the residence and call it done.  If the FD needs more directional assistance than that, they have bigger problems that can't be solved by an order from Gall's.  

Nothing looks dumber or more immature than a volunteer's car with blue lights except a fanny pack, excessive use of reflective tape, and equipping your vehicle with more antennae than a Russian "fishing trawler".  All of those things scream "Look at MEEEEEEE!  I'm important!!!!!"


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jan 3, 2011)

> How many people live in the town you're in?



3237 according to Wikipedia.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moosup


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jan 3, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> 3237 according to Wikipedia.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moosup



Towns with any form of "Moose" in the name are limited to less than 5000 residents.


----------



## clibb (Jan 4, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> 3237 according to Wikipedia.   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moosup



Then I see no reasons to have lights or sirens on your car.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Jan 5, 2011)

Please realize my town is actually a village/suburb so to speak of the town of plainfield, which is currently home to 44000 + residents, So my response area is quite large on a second crew call and we have more than enough people close enough to the garage that when a second crew call comes in the truck is out in less than 3 mins, and im not looking to go overboard, most likely one single in the front something in the back, So please if we could keep it on the topic, Im not trying to look like a fool, but perceive it how you will, one last thing is if you spent any time in my area you would realize my need for the lights.


----------



## DarkStarr (Jan 8, 2011)

i dont see the issue with running lights as long as you are in the confines of your state law and you are using them responsibly, which in my state, is to gain a right of way at intersections, and, when the person in front of me feels inclined to do so, safely pass other motorists.  i have had lights for a few months now and have seldom used them, and also feel somewhat apprehensive in turning them on.

the few times i have used them was to gain a right of way when i had just lost a green arrow at a major intersection..


----------



## Minnick27 (Jan 9, 2011)

I had someone stop at a red light in front of me, get out and tell me I had blue lights flashing and I should probably turn them off. When I said I was going to a fire he just said yeah right and walked away. Then a week later I had someone pull over but then he caught up with me at a light that I couldn't run because there was heavy traffic and ask me why I had lights if I wasn't gonna do anything with them. It's not something I need in this area, except at rush hour where I have a half mile stretch that is packed it gets me through easily.


----------

